

Chris Anderson on increasing global IQ at Le Web - arjunb
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/960322

======
someperson
Horrible quality video - borderline unwatchable (basically a slideshow of
photos with audio), I guess the live stream was acting up, it's a shame.

